# Edo Minato vs. All 3 Sannin



## Rocky (Feb 1, 2013)

Location: Miato vs. Ei
Distance: 25m
Knowledge: Manga
Mindset: IC
Restrictions: Edo Tensei

For this thread's purposes, assume Minato retains his mind.


----------



## Legend777 (Feb 1, 2013)

Edo Minato wins if he can seal Oro with Hakke Fuiinn or outlast him .

If not its a draw as he would need SF to take care of him .


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's a question Rocky; will Shiki Fujin be usable only once, or multiple times as the user cannot actually die? It will go completely against an in character mindset but I'm curious about this.


----------



## ImSerious (Feb 1, 2013)

Alive Minato stomps the sannin, no need for Edo.


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2013)

I fail to see how he puts down Orochimaru but seeing as how he's an Edo I suppose that doesn't even necessarily matter.


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 1, 2013)

The Sanin might not have sealing tags, but Oro should have access to control tags.

That being said, Orochimaru is Minato's worse match up.

White Snake Oro solos, Neurotoxins FTW!


----------



## crisler (Feb 1, 2013)

Minato isn't usually hit by someone so being edo isn't that different from his live form, except perhaps chakra pool...

Anyway, I go with the sannin.

Minatos' arsenal is powerful but it revolves around his hiraishin, so once the sannins experience it's powers and mechanism they should be able to keep themselves somewhat alarmed.

Oro will use his strongest form while jiriaya enters SM and prepares frog song, tsunade can stay in jiraiyas' guard. Oro will not match minato alone, but in terms of buying time for the two comrades he ain't that bad. Not to mention that poison air should keep minato away


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 2, 2013)

What is this about not being able to put Oro down? Oro isn't immortal; his regen is limited and his Oral Rebirth takes up a lot of chakra. Minato, especially Edo Minato, will eventually be able to put him down after a few devastating rasengan hits.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 2, 2013)

Orochimaru is immortal, although you're right about his regeneration being finite through chakra limitations. He's made it abundantly that he can't be killed through conventional, mortal wounds. Death by a thousand cuts is not an option because it entails he's mortal or only immortal to certain extent where he becomes mortal again. Sasuke chopped Orochimaru into pieces, one where his head and neck should be (though, that's all relative when he's a snake) and he just lifted himself back up with his head detached or he reattached himself. 

Fuinjutsu (_Shiki Fujin_ and the _Tosuka no Tsurugi_) and total body annihilation (_Bijuudama_) have been the only things he remarked as harmful to him. The latter is accounted for because as I mentioned earlier, his regeneration is finite. The former is shared by other immortals alike, _Edo Tensei_ included. Although, he can be revived through scattered pieces of himself in curse seals. As long as Orochimaru performs the _Fushi Tensei_ ritual every three years, he's immortal. A few _Rasengans_ don't have a chance at killing him. He can reattach body parts, regenerate new bodies entirely, or just do without because he doesn't die.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 2, 2013)

Empathy said:


> Orochimaru is immortal, although you're right about his regeneration being finite through chakra limitations. He's made it abundantly that he can't be killed through conventional, mortal wounds.



I seem to recall him stating that Tsunade's punches would kill him during Part 1. You're underestimating Minato's oodama-level rasengans; they caused damage equivalent to Ei's Liger bomb despite most of their power likely being absorbed by Obito's super durable Zetsu body. 

Also, I don't know why you mentioned regenerating from being cut in half or having limbs amputated, because I wasn't even talking about cutting him. Just rasengans. 

Also, we should wait until Edo Minato gets more feats. I find it likely that we'll see some new techs from him that might give him a firepower boost.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 2, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Here's a question Rocky; will Shiki Fujin be usable only once, or multiple times as the user cannot actually die? It will go completely against an in character mindset but I'm curious about this.



Or not at all because like being a Juubi Jinchuuriki, it's not a real person.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 2, 2013)

PDQ said:


> Or not at all because like being a Juubi Jinchuuriki, it's not a real person.


Unlike being a Juubi Jin, the condition for summoning the Shinigami is the sacrifice of a soul, which an Edo does have. So it should work.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 2, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> I seem to recall him stating that Tsunade's punches would kill him during Part 1. You're underestimating Minato's oodama-level rasengans; they caused damage equivalent to Ei's Liger bomb despite most of their power likely being absorbed by Obito's super durable Zetsu body.
> 
> Also, I don't know why you mentioned regenerating from being cut in half or having limbs amputated, because I wasn't even talking about cutting him. Just rasengans.
> 
> Also, we should wait until Edo Minato gets more feats. I find it likely that we'll see some new techs from him that might give him a firepower boost.



I'd like to see the scan in that case then, because that would certainly be interesting. The only thing of the sort I can recall is Orochimaru saying one hit can be fatal to Kabuto. You'd be hard-pressed proving he meant anything more by that than to serve as a warning to Kabuto. I wouldn't equate Minato's _Rasengan_ with A's _Raiga Bomu_; the latter is blunt force damage mostly whilst the former deals primarily internal injuries. You can throw Tsunade's _Tsutenkyaku_ (which can't kill Orochimaru either) in there as well, if you're only comparing similarities in collateral damage done to the ground. 

The point of me mentioning Orochimaru's infallible immortality despite injuries was that physical, conventional attacks (like the _Rasengan_) won't kill him. I said in my earlier post that nothing short of soul removing fuinjutsu or total body annihilation will work. As Minato current feats stand, he can't kill Orochimaru with his physical attacks. If you say a few _Rasengans_ can kill him, then it's up to you to prove that Orochimaru is not actually immortal, but is merely just a mortal with an advanced healing/replacement factor.


----------



## Kaiser (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm just going to point out something that may have been overlooked. Regenerative abilities have shown their limits against Rasengan depending on the power. 

Kabuto in part1, the one who mentioned the fact he saved Orochimaru with his medical prowess wasn't able to handle Rasengan even with his regenerative abilities. It's also sometimes overlook, but even Edo regenerative abilities weren't able to handle Naruto's rasengan(i'm talking about Muu here). 

Rasengan is the highest manipulation shape created by looking Tailed Beast Bomb. Orochimaru mentioned Tailed Beast Bomb could kill him because of the high concentrated chakra, so i think it's something that should be take into consideration. Not saying Rasengan would kill Oro though, but it could cause some damages depending on the level


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 2, 2013)

saying



Empathy said:


> The point of me mentioning Orochimaru's infallible immortality despite injuries was that physical, conventional attacks (like the _Rasengan_) won't kill him.



Proof of this? What's the strongest attack that Oro tanked?



Empathy said:


> I said in my earlier post that nothing short of soul removing fuinjutsu or total body annihilation will work. If you say a few _Rasengan_ can kill him, then it's up to you to prove that Orochimaru is not actually immortal, but is merely just a mortal with an advanced healing/replacement factor.



I was wondering about that, actually. Where did you get the idea that Oro was completely immortal...? I never quite got that impression.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 2, 2013)

Blake said:


> I'm just going to point out something that may have been overlooked. Regenerative abilities have shown their limits against Rasengan depending on the power.
> 
> Kabuto in part1, the one who mentioned the fact he saved Orochimaru with his medical prowess wasn't able to handle Rasengan even with his regenerative abilities. It's also sometimes overlook, but even Edo regenerative abilities weren't able to handle Naruto's rasengan(i'm talking about Muu here).
> 
> Rasengan is the highest manipulation shape created by looking Tailed Beast Bomb. Orochimaru mentioned Tailed Beast Bomb could kill him because of the high concentrated chakra, so i think it's something that should be take into consideration. Not saying Rasengan would kill Oro though, but it could cause some damages depending on the level



I'm not speaking of regenerative properties. This is a case of mortality vs. immortality. I conceded earlier that Orochimaru's regeneration is obviously bound by chakra limitations. But your post entails that regeneration is the only thing that keeps him from dieing, which is not how immortality works; that would make him mortal. Like with Edo Muu, who couldn't regenerate immediately but obviously didn't die, there's a difference between not being able to regenerate and dieing and not being able to regenerate and not dieing. With Orochimaru it's the latter.

RikudouHiraishin813, your scan is that exact scan I suspected it was and it doesn't prove anything. In no way can you prove Orochimaru is referring to himself and not merely warning Kabuto to stay cautious. Orochimaru took a direct hit to the face from Tsunade and was only momentarily stunned (which is a testament to her strength). Orochimaru has proven countless times that he can't be killed through conventional methods: Sasuke lit his head on fire, he was torn apart by Naruto's Kyuubi transformations, including being torn in half. 

He's been chopped to pieces on multiple occasions, including decapitation.  He had a giant etheral sword run through him and laughed at it. As Sasuke said, you're underestimating Orochimaru's tenacity. It's up to you to prove that _Rasengan_ is somehow the exception. If you need me to provide every scan then that's your problem. It's not my concern to span hundreds of chapters to provide something that should already be common knowledge to someone I assume is up to date on the current chapter. Orochimaru's immortality is stated and shown through various sources of canon material. 

[_Link_]

[_Link_]

[_Link_]

[_Link_]

[_Link_]

[]

[]

[]

[_Link_]

[]

I went through the trouble of providing these various sources of evidence for you and now it's up to you to refute them. As of now my quote, "_it's up to you to prove that Orochimaru is not actually immortal, but is merely just a mortal with an advanced healing/replacement factor_," still stands.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 2, 2013)

Empathy said:


> I'm not speaking of regenerative properties. This is a case of mortality vs. immortality. I conceded earlier that Orochimaru's regeneration is obviously bound by chakra limitations. But your post entails that regeneration is the only thing that keeps him from dieing, which is not how immortality works; that would make him mortal. Like with Edo Muu, who couldn't regenerate immediately but obviously didn't die, there's a difference between not being able to regenerate and dieing and not being able to regenerate and not dieing. With Orochimaru it's the latter.



it seems like Orochimaru's immortality is pressuposed.  What statements in the manga point towards him being immortal?

If it's his perfection of body transfer, then that immortality has nothing to do with being immortal in combat, it's immortality in respect to aging.  And thus he is perfectly susceptible to death if he does not possess the chakra to regenerate from his wounds, or of a wound is too great.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 2, 2013)

My edit after your post provides whatever evidence you might need. The reoccurring theme of Orochimaru is rebirth, which is displayed throughout his character especially during battle. I'll direct the same proposition to you, to prove that Orochimaru is just a mortal with an advanced healing or regenerative ability.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 2, 2013)

Empathy said:


> My edit after your post provides whatever evidence you might need. The reoccurring theme of Orochimaru is rebirth, which is displayed throughout his character especially during battle. I'll direct the same proposition to you, to prove that Orochimaru is just a mortal with an advanced healing or regenerative ability.


I'm pretty sure the burden of proof is on you to show that Oro is immortal in battle. It doesn't work like that; you can't just direct the burden to someone else. 

All of the links you provided were talking about Oro's Soul Transfer Technique, which has nothing to do with battle immortality like Hidan's or an Edos. The only rebirth he's capable of in battle is Oral Rebirth, and that's limited. He can't rebirth himself indefinitely.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 2, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> I'm pretty sure the burden of proof is on you to show that Oro is immortal in battle. It doesn't work like that; you can't just direct the burden to someone else.
> 
> All of the links you provided were talking about Oro's Soul Transfer Technique, which has nothing to do with battle immortality like Hidan's or an Edos.



Whatever burden of proof I had I have already fufilled. You asked me to provide scans and show that Orochimaru is immortal, which I did through various statements and multiple sources stating and indicating such. I'm not diverting anything I have onto you; merely complying with a request. The purpose of this discussion is whether or not a few _Rasengans_ would kill Orochimaru like you said, which you've yet to even attempt to prove.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 2, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> I'm pretty sure the burden of proof is on you to show that Oro is immortal in battle. It doesn't work like that; you can't just direct the burden to someone else.
> 
> All of the links you provided were talking about Oro's Soul Transfer Technique, which has nothing to do with battle immortality like Hidan's or an Edos. The only rebirth he's capable of in battle is Oral Rebirth, and that's limited. He can't rebirth himself indefinitely.



yeah this was basically what I was thinking. 

 From what I remember, the whole reason he wanted to gain immortality was so that he could learn everything without having to worry about dieing via old age, which is why old hiruzen crapped his diaper when he hears orochimaru perfected body transfer.

And as for his battle immortality, they called tsunade "immortal in battle" so even if he is directly called that, he is still limited by his techniques and chakra.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 2, 2013)

Empathy said:


> Whatever burden of proof I had I have already fufilled. You asked me to provide scans and show that Orochimaru is immortal, which I did through various statements and multiple sources stating and indicating such. I'm not diverting anything I have onto you; merely complying with a request. The purpose of this discussion is whether or not a few _Rasengans_ would kill Orochimaru like you said, which you've yet to even attempt to prove.


Like I said, the scans you provided were all about Oro's Soul Transfer Technique. Its immortal with respect to aging as it allows Oro to obtain a new body every time it uses, but it doesn't make him unkillable in battle and nothing about the technique suggests that. Rebirth is rebirth, immortality is immortality and something different. 

The purpose of this discussion is not about proving whether Rasengans can hurt Orochimaru, but proving the opposite. Remember, I didn't come in until people had already started making claims that Minato wouldn't be able to put down Oro, without any proof. 

I'm not saying that Oro will die to one Rasengan. He survived a punch from Tsunade, albeit opted to retreat afterwards, which probably causes higher blunt force damage than Minato's Rasengan. However, to insinuate that he would be able to survive an indefinite number of Rasengans, especially since they cause more internal drilling damage which is different from the purely blunt force damage of Tsunade's punches, because of some presupposed "immortality" is baseless.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 2, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> yeah this was basically what I was thinking.
> 
> From what I remember, the whole reason he wanted to gain immortality was so that he could learn everything without having to worry about dieing via old age, which is why old hiruzen crapped his diaper when he hears orochimaru perfected body transfer.
> 
> And as for his battle immortality, they called tsunade "immortal in battle" so even if he is directly called that, he is still limited by his techniques and chakra.



Orochimaru's shown not to die from ordinarily fatal injuries without regeneration in use or only activated thereafter, where a mortal without regeneration active would've died (like with Tsunade). If the purpose of his immortality only extended to aging then he wouldn't concerned about it in his fifties or be able to resurrect through scattered pieces of himself implanted into others. Wanting to learn every jutsu was merely the motive behind the theme of rebirth, which can't really be accomplished if he's dead.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 2, 2013)

Empathy said:


> Orochimaru's shown not to die from ordinarily fatal injuries without regeneration in use or only activated thereafter, where a mortal without regeneration active would've died (like with Tsunade).



Yeah, and so has Obito. But he's not immortal. Super resiliency doesn't mean immortality. Just because he can survive more fatal injuries than others without regen, doesn't mean he's necessarily immortal. If he was truly immortal as you say even without regen, he would have no need for a tech like Oral Rebirth that wastes so much chakra. 



Empathy said:


> If the purpose of his immortality only extended to aging then he wouldn't concerned about it in his fifties or be able to resurrect through scattered pieces of himself implanted into others. Wanting to learn every jutsu was merely the motive behind the theme of rebirth, which can't really be accomplished if he's dead.



You don't understand Orochimaru very well, do you. He has to research his soul transfer technique, experiment with it, and eventually perfect it. That takes time. He can't wait till he's Sarutobi's age to start working on it. 

And then, once he completed it he obviously would try it out, and thus transfering his soul into another body. And once he did that, he would have to worry about the time limit in the new body he obtained.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 2, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> yeah this was basically what I was thinking.
> 
> From what I remember, the whole reason he wanted to gain immortality was so that he could learn everything without having to worry about dieing via old age, which is why old hiruzen crapped his diaper when he hears orochimaru perfected body transfer.
> 
> And as for his battle immortality, they called tsunade "immortal in battle" so even if he is directly called that, he is still limited by his techniques and chakra.



This is pretty much how they use immortality throughout the manga.  Sasori said he was immortal even though he had a weakness.  Kakuzu had 5 hearts which could be killed but was called immortal.

It's also used to refer to vampires.  It's more that immortality is confused for an .

The only person truly immortal is Hidan.  Given how relatively weak he is in combat compared to other "immortals", he probably needs it most anyways...


----------



## Empathy (Feb 2, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Like I said, the scans you provided were all about Oro's Soul Transfer Technique. Its immortal with respect to aging as it allows Oro to obtain a new body every time it uses, but it doesn't make him unkillable in battle and nothing about the technique suggests that. Rebirth is rebirth, immortality is immortality and something different.



What you said was wrong. 

I provided one entry that had to deal with _Fushi Tensei_ specifically, because I couldn't find the scan for the second databook. The rest was the different facets of Orochimaru's inability to die through various experiments done to his body not unrelated to his jutsu. You say rebirth and immortality as if they're mutually exclusive, when in this case one entails the other.



> The purpose of this discussion is not about proving whether Rasengans can hurt Orochimaru, but proving the opposite. Remember, I didn't come in until people had already started making claims that Minato wouldn't be able to put down Oro, without any proof.
> 
> I'm not saying that Oro will die to one Rasengan. He survived a punch from Tsunade, albeit opted to retreat afterwards, which probably causes higher blunt force damage than Minato's Rasengan. However, to insinuate that he would be able to survive an indefinite number of Rasengans, especially since they cause more internal drilling damage which is different from the purely blunt force damage of Tsunade's punches, because of some presupposed "immortality" is baseless.



I don't care what you were addressing when you came here. I refuted your statements that Orochimaru isn't immortal and that he can be killed with a few _Rasengans_. That is the only thing pertinent that I have interest in discussing: Whether or not a few _Rasengans_ would kill him if he's mortal or not mortal. 



The Dreaded Alias said:


> Yeah, and so has Obito. But he's not immortal. Super resiliency doesn't mean immortality. Just because he can survive more fatal injuries than others without regen, doesn't mean he's necessarily immortal. If he was truly immortal as you say even without regen, he would have no need for a tech like Oral Rebirth that wastes so much chakra.



It has nothing to do with resiliency. This is not a feat of resiliency. If were truly mortal like you said (except for aging), then being chopped into three pieces _has_ to be fatal. It's not a concern of chakra for regeneration or not, because he's not using regeneration at all there. He just sits back up with his detached portion and swallows Sasuke. The same is the case here. If Tsunade took that without regeneration active she would certainly die and not be able to regenerate afterward (because she'd dead). Regeneration is not resurrection. Orochimaru regenerated afterward because he wasn't dead. He has a need for those type of jutsus not to save his life because he'll certainly die if he doesn't use them soon enough, but to recover his destroyed body. 



> You don't understand Orochimaru very well, do you. He has to research his soul transfer technique, experiment with it, and eventually perfect it. That takes time. He can't wait till he's Sarutobi's age to start working on it.
> 
> And then, once he completed it he obviously would try it out, and thus transfering his soul into another body. And once he did that, he would have to worry about the time limit in the new body he obtained.



It doesn't work like that. You can't say that Orochimaru was eager to use his new jutsu as soon as possible, well before it's need when Orochimaru is a fictional character and his motives and actions are only determined by the person who thought of him, not you. The author could've made him fifty years old or two-hundred years old. His thoughts and actions aren't dictated by you.

I agree with PDQ's assessment almost entirely, except for the discrepancy between Hidan and Orochimaru. Hidan and Orochimaru take very similar injuries unharmed and the only difference is Orochimaru can regenerate. Hidan's immortality entails an indefinite lifespan as well. Sasori never called himself immortal, but said his art was, "_everlasting_," because he does not age. He can still die, however, and even attested that he was imperfect for having a human portion. Kakuzu denied being immortal as well, and said he can merely expand his lifespan by increasing his number hearts before his current ones give out. 

If Orochimaru's form of immortality only granted an indefinite lifespan that needed to be reaffirmed every three years, then that's essentially a vastly inferior form of Kakuzu's, '_immortality_,' for the far more relevant Orochimaru. Kakuzu, who has five lives that only need to be changed when they give out, instead of one that needs to be changed every three years. The discrepancy between Orochimaru's immortality and an indefinite lifespan needs to be recognized. If Sasori (who has an indefinite lifespan) were struck in his core in all the places Orochimaru was, then he would die. Orochimaru didn't die however, so there's more than an indefinite lifespan there. He is more similar to Hidan than Sasori, in that regard.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 2, 2013)

Empathy said:


> I agree with PDQ's assessment almost entirely, except for the discrepancy between Hidan and Orochimaru. Hidan and Orochimaru take very similar injuries unharmed and the only difference is Orochimaru can regenerate. Hidan's immortality entails an indefinite lifespan as well. Sasori never called himself immortal, but said his art was, "_everlasting_," because he does not age. He can still die, however, and even attested that he was imperfect for having a human portion. Kakuzu denied being immortal as well, and said he can merely expand his lifespan by increasing his number hearts before his current ones give out.


I don't mean they call themselves immortal(except Orochimaru), but they're called immortal by several others.  

I wouldn't group Orochimaru as good as Hidan.  Hidan's is practically supernatural.  The guy can talk with his head cut off.  While Orochimaru simply seems to rely more of a combination of a unique biology and endurance to survive until he regenerates.  It's better in some instances, but if he can't regenerate, he's screwed.  On the other hand, Hidan can survive indefinitely without regeneration.  Also to some degree Hidan either regenerates or heals very fast because otherwise he wouldn't be able to keep stabbing his heart, since it'd be so full of holes, there'd be nothing to pierce after a few dozen curses.

I'm curious what the source of Hidan's immortality is.  I doubt it's really a god named Jashin since there's no other evidence of such a being existing(and if it's existence were so evident, why isn't everyone a believer?) and there's no other immortal followers around.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 2, 2013)

Minato soloes,they would be blitzed one after another and Orochimaru would be sealed with Shishou Fuuin


----------



## Taijukage (Mar 3, 2013)

wait how do they seal him?


----------



## Baroxio (Mar 10, 2013)

Tsunade laughs at him with Regen, Orochimaru laughs at him with Oral Rebirth, and Jiraiya can use Frog song to end him unavoidably. Their summons also piss on his. 

Minato's problem is that he lacks powerful one-shot techniques. He can land hits on them sure, but 2/3 will tank that shit and laugh. 

Of course, Minato being an Edo, the Sanin have a similar problem considering they also lack powerful One-shot moves.

Now, the problem is whether the Sannin can either 
A.) Keep Jiraiya alive long enough to summon the Ni Dai Senin and prep Frog Song
B.) Have Katsuya acid rape all of Minato's tags and then BFR him with a summon (a la Great Manda Escape)
C.) Lure Minato into Jiraiya's Gourd Toad.
D.) White Snake Orochimaru solos, nuerotoxins FTW! 

Looking at A & C, considering Minato has to kill Jiraiya and all, if Jiraiya hides inside the Gourd toad, shit gets really difficult for him to act without also getting trapped. Add on the fact that Jiraiya can hide in people's shadows, and keeping him alive long enough to reach SM and prep Frog Song is pretty trivial since Minato has no method of detecting him or his chakra while Tsunade and Orochimaru attack him.

If only he had the Sharingan... 













...And a Magenkyo.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 11, 2013)

Orochimaru is Minato's worst nightmare and thats all I'm going to say as its obvious what I mean.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 11, 2013)

Any one of the Sannin, by themselves, could give Minato some difficulty, especially with manga knowledge on him. What should initially be noted is the fact that they all have a way of dealing with his Hiraishin:

Jiraiya's Yomi Numa allows him to sink a huge number; if not all of, Minato's Hiraishin kunai which he throws about the place. 

Tsunade's summon can divide up and acid blast his various scattered kunai.

Orochimaru can blow away his kunai with fuuton and force him into teleporting to one particular area _[although this wouldn't be able to render the technique useless]_

It's true that Minato has fast shunshins which allow him to get close to foes quickly _[allowing him to strike before they can activate any techniques]_, but he can't blitz the Sannin very easily with rasengan's, kunai slashes etc. they're all either strong enough in reactions/taijutsu to block/evade blows, or simply regenerate from any damage they take. Given this, it would be hard to kill Tsunade, and practically impossible to kill Orochimaru. Throw Jiraiya into the fray and it becomes totally unfeasible for him to be able to kill all of them so quickly that they can't make fluid retaliations.

Even if the Sannin can't seal Minato, they can at least bind him in a SM genjutsu, cover him with Katsuyu divisions, or seal off his chakra flow with a five-pronged seal. When together, they are far too much for the Yondaime.​​


----------

